# What is your go to Slingshot and why.



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

As you know mine is the SPS. I shoot mainly tubes 20/40s . I love the size of the slingshot and the weight with the steel core. I love the quick tube changing abilities.And the tubes last a long time. I easily get 1200 shots on a set of tubes. Have gotten 1600 some times.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

still looking for that elusive GOTO.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

For me it's a hdpe cthulu I got for pretty close to free from ol' Bruce. If I'm ever having a crap day for accuracy or don't feel like getting everything out its the first I grab.

It's comfy, bulletproof or rather if it gets damaged I'm not crying, and I've always been very accurate with it.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm with you on the tubes, but I haven't found a go to frame per se. I suppose I'll have to keep buying/shooting them...


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Rambone 2.0


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I really like the axiom design. I have several of them made by different artisans and like all of them for different reasons. The only ones I don't get along with are the occularis models, but I haven't gotten along with any of the occularis slingshots I've tried.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

My go to are my slingchucks. I always have them on me. They are so easy to carry because they hang with my keys and they disappear in my pocket. The tube sets are worn on my wrist or around my neck. If I'm bored or waiting around and I'm at a place I can't shoot, I whip them out and fling them around. When I can shoot, I just quickly attach the bands and start sling'n! Good times!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

One of my own this one for now


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

For misterious reasons, the slingshot that I practice the more is the most effective one, and the one to go.

But if I have to choose just one, it's the Scout.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

BoyShot aluminum frame. It’s small, forks are close to my hand, therefore I don’t have a lot of stress on my hand no matter what tubes I shoot. Great post CJW, it’s always good to hear from you


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

This one, because I like single tubes and I designed it to fit me and my style of shooting.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I just can't have one "go-to" these days. Variety is part of my slingshot joy.

Lately, my "go-to" frames are a PP BoyScout, aluminum Dobbers F1, POM Feihu and a resin Feihu hybrid. They wear either .55mm Precise Yellow or .50mm GZK Orange flats. All shot fine outside in a windless 27F temp today. All these go-to frames are hanging in the tree for the Christmas picture.

My second place set of go-to frames would be the Wasp-Stinger, DK Pixiu, DK Antelope and DK General-II.

A bunch of other frames, including my own HDPE boardcuts, would come in third place for a go-to.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

my old favorite and lately the new kid in town [really likeing the LBS a Lot!]


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

stevekt said:


> Rambone 2.0


My Rambone is the first Slingshot I made...... Since then I've made 9 more all different styles and a few more on templates waiting for the Spring of 19 to get made.

All in the quest of finding that perfect grip (just started October this year) My quest was to find and make that frame with the perfect grip thus, the Rambone but I found I was not liking the hammer hold as I thought I would. .....

Recently though, I discovered I could shoot my Rambone in a combination *Pinch/Hammer* style. This allowed me a lot more control and it took the strain off my wrist .... so now I am using my Rambone regularly and liking it more and more.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The Axiom Champ. I play around with others but always come back to it. They’re small, stout and comfortable in the hand. I keep one set up for butterfly and one for short bands. This time of year they slip right into a jacket pocket.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Almost always go for one of my A+ Slingshots.

Usually the leopard wood one.

I also go for my AKM.


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Incomudro said:


> Almost always go for one of my A+ Slingshots.
> 
> Usually the leopard wood one.
> 
> I also go for my AKM.


*Incomudro*, pardon my ignorance I am new to the sport; --- Could you please explain what an A+ Slingshot is?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

woodbark said:


> Incomudro said:
> 
> 
> > Almost always go for one of my A+ Slingshots.
> ...


https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_154584581184614&key=cbc7a4c0fd029a00f905e0f527b2d04f&libId=jq5go6o801015pyn000DA1dm3qrg0&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fslingshotforum.com%2Fuser%2F127-a-slingshots%2F&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aplusslingshots.com%2F&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fslingshotforum.com%2Findex.php%3Fapp%3Dmembers%26section%3Dview%26module%3Dlist%26filter%3D15&title=A%2B%20Slingshots%20-%20Viewing%20Profile%20-%20Slingshot%20Forum&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aplusslingshots.com


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

This is the one I learned to shoot with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

treefork said:


> woodbark said:
> 
> 
> > Incomudro said:
> ...


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Once I figured out how to manage my tubes I find them to be too hard to replace. My SPS Performance Birch is my best production frame, and my others mimic closely the optimal configuration for the tubes. I am accurate with flats, but am still learning where they suit me best!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, made by a gentleman named "Perry."

Super nice guy!

I have two of his Signature Series slingshots in PS2 size. That is Perry's main design - if you will.

A very basic, pinky hole slingshot - and they just square off in my hand perfectly.

I've got perhaps 20 slingshots, some too nice to shoot, some aren't so ergonomic...

The A+ is the one I leave in the room that exists into my backyard.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

woodbark said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > woodbark said:
> ...


I have an A+ PS1 Signature Series Slingshot in Timber Wolf Gray. It's a great slingshot - love it! And as mentioned earlier, Perry seems like a really good guy. One thing to keep in mind is that Perry makes every slingshot by hand and they are made to order. Unless it is on his ready to ship section you are going to be waiting several weeks. His slingshots are not cheap but in my opinion the price and wait time are worth it. I have a few more A+ Slingshots on my wish list.


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

*stevekt* - Very nice looking Slingshot and I do like that style of grip. I made one of those and it works great.

I had a look at Perry's website and he does make very nice looking stuff. I would like to meet Perry some day but I doubt I will be buying any of his pieces. I too am a craftsman, in fact, the Boeing Stearman on my profile is a model I made from scratch out of scrap wood, did my own drawings as well. So far I've made an assortment of slingshots, 9 to be exact and all rigged with bands and pouches I made myself. I will likely make quite a few more slingshots but only as a hobby, I am definitely not interested in doing it commercially.

Cheers and shoot safely !


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

treefork said:


> woodbark said:
> 
> 
> > Incomudro said:
> ...


Nice website!!

Mike


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I was thinking about the 'issue' this morning. There are a few I shoot regularly - though for some reason the Dankung POM X6 is the one I tend to grab the most...


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

mattwalt said:


> I was thinking about the 'issue' this morning. There are a few I shoot regularly - though for some reason the Dankung POM X6 is the one I tend to grab the most...


With good reason, I would think. I still enjoy mine. Comfy, indestructible, and as accurate as you are. I once fork hit mine with a half inch ball from a 1745 pseudo set and it was hard to make out where it landed. Tough stuff. Also ridiculously affordable, better value than a movie ticket.

I ought to grab another one at some point, maybe in the magenta or coffee color...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

3danman said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about the 'issue' this morning. There are a few I shoot regularly - though for some reason the Dankung POM X6 is the one I tend to grab the most...
> ...


I actually got a second - that frame hits the target more than most of my other frames at the moment. Its a very natural shooter.

The second one I use an an EDC - its cheap enough not to worry too much - also its so light. Also I shoot everything with that frame - BB's right up to 9.5mm steel. And its won out over my Torque for the time being.

Great frame - especially for the money. I have the coffee and black ones (though the black one has a small split in it - guess from cooling)

I also have the steel X6 as well as the Tibetan Antelope - they also shoot great.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

mattwalt said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > mattwalt said:
> ...


Nice. I've been meaning to pick up those other two Antelope frames, both look great and I've been shooting tubes a lot more recently. Alas I have a long list of frames to look at, with limited time and money to enjoy them.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I love the A+ band sets too.

They've largely become my go to source.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

For me lately it's been one of my naturals, the bark-on azalea, for flats and my dankung for tubes.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> My go to are my slingchucks. I always have them on me. They are so easy to carry because they hang with my keys and they disappear in my pocket. The tube sets are worn on my wrist or around my neck. If I'm bored or waiting around and I'm at a place I can't shoot, I whip them out and fling them around. When I can shoot, I just quickly attach the bands and start sling'n! Good times!


I can't seem to find "slingchucks" in the Glossary, I found a pic of yours somewhere else, but I have no idea how you use them. There is also mention somewhere, can't find it now, of you "taking out a Foot soldier who was drinking green tea", or something . . . what does that mean?

I am wondering about "fling them around", too?

Any pics of "slingchucks" in use?

Mike


----------



## Supernaturals (Dec 28, 2018)

My go to at the moment is an aluminium game keeper ppsg fitted with HTH precise .70 × 25mm-20mm taper. What a deadly combination. That is my on the mooch catapult and has accounted for a lot of small game as well as being more than accurate to pull off trick shots.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Mike160304 here ya go buddy. Thanks for asking about them!

LOL, that post, "Taking out a foot soldier drinking green tea", was because I used my slingchucks that I made which was inspired by a character named Michelangelo from the 80's cartoon Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. I was shooting at a green tea can, I cut in half. The foot soldier was a bad henchman from the series.

Here's a couple of demo videos I made flinging them around and shooting them. The second video shows me shooting butterfly with them towards the end of the video. You can see my other posts if you search in forums for slingchucks and if you search slingchucks YouTube on Google.

Thanks again for asking about them. If you have any questions about them you can PM me!

Sling On!


----------



## Supernaturals (Dec 28, 2018)

Covert5 good shooting man!
I have never tried frameless shooting, have you ever hit your hand?

Cheers pal
Sn


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Bill says custom scorpion


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Supernaturals said:


> Covert5 good shooting man!
> I have never tried frameless shooting, have you ever hit your hand?
> Cheers pal
> Sn


Supernaturals, thanks for checking it out! Oh yeah I hit my hand! Lol. When I first started out I was shooting bareback with flats. My ammo were hexnuts and I friggin smacked the back of my middle knuckle and broke skin! Lol. I learned twist and tweak real fast! I watched videos from master Dgui, lightgeoduck, volp, and Joey Jfive Lujan to name a few. After I learned and applied the concepts, I loved it and it got me into pfs, my primary style of shooting.

If you are going to start practicing, maybe you can use a soft ammo like Nerf rival ammo or rubber ammo.

Happy sling'n and Happy New Year all!


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

*Covert5* .... Very impressive bare knuckle action there dude, don't think I will ever try that. In fact, my wife just glanced over and cringed when she saw you draw back past your earlobe :slap:


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

woodbark said:


> *Covert5* .... Very impressive bare knuckle action there dude, don't think I will ever try that. In fact, my wife just glanced over and cringed when she saw you draw back past your earlobe :slap:


Lol, thanks for checking it out you guys! Its really exhilarating to shoot like this. Just gotta get over the fear factor. Lol


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 30, 2018)

my go to Slingshot is my SimpleShot Torque

all around beast of a frame im in loooooove


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 30, 2018)

ive recently discovered that my walmart bought ozark trails multi tool makes a pretty decent pickle fork when all the way open and the pliers taped shut


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

HatTrick said:


> ive recently discovered that my walmart bought ozark trails multi tool makes a pretty decent pickle fork when all the way open and the pliers taped shut


Very resourceful HatTrick! So are you planning to use it as a slingshot primarily and backup multi tool secondarily ?


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 30, 2018)

woodbark said:


> HatTrick said:
> 
> 
> > ive recently discovered that my walmart bought ozark trails multi tool makes a pretty decent pickle fork when all the way open and the pliers taped shut
> ...


maybe...ive also turned one of my old red tri point fidget spinners into a slinger


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

HatTrick said:


> ive recently discovered that my walmart bought ozark trails multi tool makes a pretty decent pickle fork when all the way open and the pliers taped shut


HatTrick, that is an awesome idea! I will have to try that! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> Mike160304 here ya go buddy. Thanks for asking about them!
> 
> LOL, that post, "Taking out a foot soldier drinking green tea", was because I used my slingchucks that I made which was inspired by a character named Michelangelo from the 80's cartoon Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. I was shooting at a green tea can, I cut in half. The foot soldier was a bad henchman from the series.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Covert5!

So slingchucks are "beyond PFS" and frameless is "beyond slingchucks" !!

The 2 slingchucks are eye bolts from the hardware store? What size tube and steel ball are you using in the second video, or maybe, what is your favourite tube and steel ball size?

You need a strong left thumb!

You use good-looking safety glasses, I like the look of those.

PS - Personally, I am just working on a 60 mm wide fork . . . . 

Mike


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Well, I like many frames a lot. The Uniphox, the Delta Wing, The axiom ocularis, the psts.... But the truth is that I never managed to shoot any frame as consistently and accurately as the poly Scorpion. So, the Scorpion will have to be my go to if I need the best possible accuracy.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Mike160304,

Yup they are two eye bolts wrapped in paracord or cotton string to give it a design and look. Your thumb doesn't need to be muscular for this lol! I use 1632 tubes and I shoot 3/8 steel or marbles with it. It's not a hunting rig. It's primarily for plinking.

Thanks for looking!

Sling On!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a custom built by Nathan Masters back when he supported his slingshot hobby by building custom slingshots one at a time and selling them on the internet. It was one he built and put up for sale and I bought it. I got lucky because it fits me perfectly, shoots well and fits in my pocket too. I've bought slingshots and frames from many makers and many of them met or exceeded my expectations but I only shoot that Nathan Masters with his original logo scratched into the frame with an awl or knife. I wasn't smart enough to know what I needed but I got lucky.

Thanks Nathan for your craftsmanship and quality.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

A battered old Barnett cobra I got for $5 bucks years ago.

I love the fact that it's built to be bulletproof, feels really robust, can cope with hefty tubes, and (by and large) hits what it's pointed at.

And of course because I love shooting it, I shoot it a lot...so it's the frame I'm best with.

http://www.melchiormenzel.de/vintage/pictures/cobra.gif


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> Mike160304,
> 
> Yup they are two eye bolts wrapped in paracord or cotton string to give it a design and look. Your thumb doesn't need to be muscular for this lol! I use 1632 tubes and I shoot 3/8 steel or marbles with it. It's not a hunting rig. It's primarily for plinking.
> 
> ...


Thanks, sounds very sensible!

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

VAshooter said:


> I have a custom built by Nathan Masters back when he supported his slingshot hobby by building custom slingshots one at a time and selling them on the internet. It was one he built and put up for sale and I bought it. I got lucky because it fits me perfectly, shoots well and fits in my pocket too. I've bought slingshots and frames from many makers and many of them met or exceeded my expectations but I only shoot that Nathan Masters with his original logo scratched into the frame with an awl or knife. I wasn't smart enough to know what I needed but I got lucky.
> 
> Thanks Nathan for your craftsmanship and quality.


Sounds good! I think that many of us would like to see a picture, if you could possibly post one?

And maybe let us know the fork gap measurement, so that we can visualise the size of the frame?

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

skropi said:


> Well, I like many frames a lot. The Uniphox, the Delta Wing, The axiom ocularis, the psts.... But the truth is that I never managed to shoot any frame as consistently and accurately as the poly Scorpion. So, the Scorpion will have to be my go to if I need the best possible accuracy.


That looks like a very simple, effective TTF. I haven't shot a TTF yet, I guess the bands are on the outside when you draw and go TTF after you release?

Could you please tell me the fork gap measurement?

What's the biggest (not heaviest) ammo you've shot?

Mike


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

mike160304 said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I like many frames a lot. The Uniphox, the Delta Wing, The axiom ocularis, the psts.... But the truth is that I never managed to shoot any frame as consistently and accurately as the poly Scorpion. So, the Scorpion will have to be my go to if I need the best possible accuracy.
> ...


Effective yes, but simple it certainly isn't. The Scorpion can be held exactly the same, every time, because of its excellent ergonomics. Nothing comes close to it when we talk consistency, at least for me. I do find that ttf is also not susceptible to band misalignments, as the bands's path is very specific, while with OTT, there is a also a fulcrum like movement, and also windage may be affected, while with ttf only elevation. This is just my feeling though, I have no way to prove it, but it works for me this way. 
The Scorpion has a fork width of 10cm, and it's generally a larger frame, but very very comfortable.

Edit* yep, the bands go from the outside!


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Here is my version of the Scorpion made out of 15mm thick (9ply) plywood core and some sort of heavy pine wood for the ergonomic grip. The fork gap is 5.5 cm overall height of 13 cm. I just added a pinkie hole grip on the front side (not shown here).

Shooting the Scorpion is like giving yourself an advantage .... it feels so well balanced.

Cheers!


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

skropi said:


> mike160304 said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


Thanks for the details!

Sorry, but I meant the width of the gap *between the forks???*

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

woodbark said:


> Here is my version of the Scorpion made out of 15mm thick (9ply) plywood core and some sort of heavy pine wood for the ergonomic grip. The fork gap is 5.5 cm overall height of 13 cm. I just added a pinkie hole grip on the front side (not shown here).
> 
> Shooting the Scorpion is like giving yourself an advantage .... it feels so well balanced.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks, that looks very good!

Mike


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

woodbark said:


> Here is my version of the Scorpion made out of 15mm thick (9ply) plywood core and some sort of heavy pine wood for the ergonomic grip. The fork gap is 5.5 cm overall height of 13 cm. I just added a pinkie hole grip on the front side (not shown here).
> 
> Shooting the Scorpion is like giving yourself an advantage .... it feels so well balanced.
> 
> Cheers!


Woodbark, awesome work!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Mike, when I get home I'll meassure it. Oh, the largest ammo I've shot with it ia 16mm marbles. It handles it fine ☺


----------



## raiderkilo (Feb 1, 2014)

Two Ooak Forge

Titanium Nut Shot Slingshot Chode Size










Titanium Straight Shooter Slingshot


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

mike160304 said:


> VAshooter said:
> 
> 
> > I have a custom built by Nathan Masters back when he supported his slingshot hobby by building custom slingshots one at a time and selling them on the internet. It was one he built and put up for sale and I bought it. I got lucky because it fits me perfectly, shoots well and fits in my pocket too. I've bought slingshots and frames from many makers and many of them met or exceeded my expectations but I only shoot that Nathan Masters with his original logo scratched into the frame with an awl or knife. I wasn't smart enough to know what I needed but I got lucky.
> ...


I'm not set up to do pictures but I'm very good at measuring things. The fork gap is two inches, the width is three and five eights while the length is five and five eights. The core is three eights FR4 in shades of green layered with tan. It has brown wood scales for a palm swell. It is marked XNX which is scratched into the core with a pointed tool.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

VAshooter said:


> mike160304 said:
> 
> 
> > VAshooter said:
> ...


Quite compact but with a good 2" fork gap - the 2-colour layered core is something I like, what is FR4, please?

Mike


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Fork gap of the Scorpion is around 6.4 cm ????


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

skropi said:


> Fork gap of the Scorpion is around 6.4 cm


Thanks very much! I have noted that.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

skropi said:


> mike160304 said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


Since replying to this, I have studied Bill Hays' description of the development of the advanced mold and the special heat control to take care of the shrinkage during cooling, and I can see that this very complex ergonomic shape is far from simple to manufacture.

Mike


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

mike160304 said:


> VAshooter said:
> 
> 
> > mike160304 said:
> ...


FR4 is the fiberglass and resin material used to make circuit boards.Very strong and lasts forever. There are other names for it but I spent fifty years designing and building electronics so it will always be FR4 to me.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

VAshooter said:


> mike160304 said:
> 
> 
> > VAshooter said:
> ...


Ah, thanks, that sounds like a good choice.

Mike


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

When it's gotta go, it's the Pocket Predator S.E.R.E for me. I can't really explain the ergonomics but it's a straight wrist, no nonsense TTF grip. I feel super confident out to 20m on game all day, & it does help to know you can shoot arrows with a simple fork swap.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> When it's gotta go, it's the Pocket Predator S.E.R.E for me. I can't really explain the ergonomics but it's a straight wrist, no nonsense TTF grip. I feel super confident out to 20m on game all day, & it does help to know you can shoot arrows with a simple fork swap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


I was not aware of this design - very interesting.

Mike


----------

